# Creative Driver issues



## Agility (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have a Sound Blaster Recon3D Fatality Professional soundcard 

(http://sg.store.creative.com/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-recon3d-fatal1ty-professional/1-20886.aspx)

Whenever i'm using Skype or any games that has VOIP, my 5.1 gets haywired (E.g Rear Left jumps to center and center jumps to Front Right etc etc)

I had to use the Soundblaster configuration and change the configuration from 2.1 to 5.1 for it to revert back. However, after awhile it automatically just jumbles up AGAIN.

Happens on anything related to microphone issues. Makes me frustrated as when i change the configuration, i have to restart the game.  Made me think twice not to purchase creative for their shitty drivers.

Anyone having any this issue?


----------



## Xenturion (Jan 22, 2013)

When you right click on the Volume Icon in the notification tray and click "Recording Devices", is the Soundblaster Microphone set to Default Communication Device? And in the playback tab, are your speakers set to Default Audio Device AND Default Communication Device? That's all I can really think of. Drivers is what drove me away from Creative. I had an SB Value years back. Eventually went to an Audigy 2 ZS. But when I went to Vista, drivers were pretty much non existent. And when I did get it working, there was popping during playback. Had to buy a Rocketfish (powered by SB X Fi)  soundcard to continue powering my 7.1 Creative Speakers in Vista. When I moved to a new motherboard and Windows 7, I just skipped a Creative Card and bought 4 individual 3.5mm Male-Male cables to drive my 7.1 speakers with on board. Some of Realtek's solutions are quite nice now. And now, ironically, Creative dropped 7.1 analog support on their new cards, so I don't see me buying another Creative card anytime soon. 

Hope you get it figured out though. That sounds obnoxious.


----------



## KingPing (Jan 23, 2013)

Never had this problem, but i don't have this sound card, i have a X-fi Titanium and a Titanium HD. Try reinstalling the drivers. If that don't work, reinstall again but this time delete all folders using reg edit before installing the drivers.


----------



## TC-man (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi,

there's a very recent driver update (18 Jan 2013) for the Soundblaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Professional. Install that first if you didn't and see if it helps.

Changelog:


> Added Enhancement / Features:
> Multiple fixes that improves the driver's overall stability and performance.


----------



## Agility (Feb 4, 2013)

TC-man said:


> Hi,
> 
> there's a very recent driver update (18 Jan 2013) for the Soundblaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Professional. Install that first if you didn't and see if it helps.
> 
> Changelog:



Yup. Running the latest version and the same thing still happens. Its driving me crazy as it happens to any games with VOIP. My 5.1 gets haywired and sound comes from wrong directions.


----------



## Phusius (Feb 4, 2013)

Agility said:


> Yup. Running the latest version and the same thing still happens. Its driving me crazy as it happens to any games with VOIP. My 5.1 gets haywired and sound comes from wrong directions.



it does seem like audio drivers are the most weird... I myself had to a clean install one time because an audio driver would not install properly


----------



## Agility (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes. Apparently i already did a format and the same thing occurred.


----------

